# Would like to get a Chicago support group going ASAP!



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I think I've reached the point where talking to other people that have this problem would be very beneficial to me. I would like to continue the group from schaumburg.

We could meet at a library or other neutral location, then talk about our concerns and help each other. After our first meeting, we can decide if we want to use a certain anxiety book as a reference (activities, etc) or just have an open forum. We could also have conference calls if it will help us become more comfortable for an in-person meeting. 


We could meet about once a week and follow a structured plan just like therapy. I’d like to go off the dr richards tapes. It is a 20 week program and seems to be the most comprehensve one I've seen. We would do 1 lesson a week. I can provide copies for all of you who want to attend.

The schaumburg public library seems to work best for most people because it is the center of most of chicagoland. They also have private rooms to meet in. I would like to have it on Sunday because I work on Saturdays. It will be fairly structured based on the DR. richards tapes. We have 2 people so far including myself. Please email me if you would like to attend. 

Hope to hear from you
Paul


----------

